# turbo vr6 in tank fuel pump



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys ,
For the 4 bar corrados what upgraded in tank pump are people using.
I already have an inline pump added. Or any mk3 guys , what pumps are you using??


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

I fit a Bosch 040 in a stock Pierburg housing, wasn't that hard.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't really need an upgraded intank pump until at least 500+hp, with a corrado pump it should be even more. Fuel pumps flow A LOT more when there's no pressure at the outlet.
I know for sure Walbros can be made to fit. There's a company called Racetronix up here that does them, but you can probably DIY.


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

Im only wondering for when my pump fails ill have a replacment ready. Pump is oe and getting tired


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Check out schimmels in tank pump setup. Supposedly cures the under 1/4 tank starvation issue that all drop in pumps have. Then no in line needed. 

My newish stock pump was leaning out at 17psi on a t04e 57 trim. My guess was mid/high 300s power wise.
Added a surge tank and 044 inline I had and most likely will never take the car past the fueling capability now. It is now a solid 10.9-11.2 AFR at 24psi. This is on a mk3 3bar fpr. Stock lines.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

^ this one?

http://www.spturbo.com/onlinestore/index.php/tuning-and-fuel/pump/mk3-intake-fuel-pump.html

although i dont understand this :

Finally, there is no reason to be adding an in-line fuel pump on your Volkswagen. The old-school way of adding a larger hi volume in-line pump after your stock old O.E.M. makes no sense at all. Why would you use a smaller less flowing pump to be a larger one???? As of today you do not have to answer that question with this Schimmel Performance upgrade.


^ Still using the same bosch pump as the in tank??


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

wait..im stupid...The single was in tank as well lol...

bosch flows 300

walbro 255


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6858830-Aftermarket-intank-Fuel-pump-solutions


http://radiumauto.com/media/techarticle-page.php?Radium-s-Ultimate-Fuel-Pump-Test-87


My old thread and a fuel pump comparison


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Would like to hear from somebody using that SP pump.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

MK3.OT said:


> Would like to hear from somebody using that SP pump.


X2


----------

